# What size rug for an 11.2 Welsh Sec A?



## zeuscleoharmony (16 December 2009)

Just wondering if you could tell me what size rug would fit an 11.2 hh Welsh Section A, approx.

Many thanks

xxx


----------



## 3Beasties (16 December 2009)

4'9" I would say, unless a chunkier type and then I would go for a 5'0"

ETA - here's a piccy of my Section A, She is approximately 11.3/12hh and she wears a 5'0", she used to wear a 4'9" but they were a bit tight on her.


----------



## SaffronWelshDragon (16 December 2009)

Yep, my 11.3hh Welsh A is a 4'9 - the Amigo turnout rugs fit really well


----------



## monkeybum13 (16 December 2009)

My 12hh Welsh A was a 4'6/9
My 13hh Welsh B was a 5'
Hope that helps


----------



## rara007 (16 December 2009)

My 11.3 A was 4'9"


----------



## Puppy (16 December 2009)

QR - Why don't you just measure her?


----------



## soph21 (16 December 2009)

most of mine are 4ft 9'', but depending on rug Gimley and buddie have either 4ft'9 or 5ft


----------



## zeuscleoharmony (16 December 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
QR - Why don't you just measure her? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Oh, why didn't I think of that .... Oh yes, because I am not sure where to measure from to get accurate measurement.


----------



## Puppy (16 December 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
QR - Why don't you just measure her? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Oh, why didn't I think of that .... Oh yes, because I am not sure where to measure from to get accurate measurement. 

[/ QUOTE ]

http://www.valleycountry.com.au/rug_sizes.htm

[ QUOTE ]
If you do not have an existing rug to measure, you can measure your horse.  The measurement should be taken from the centre of the animal's chest (where the front of the rug would meet), around the shoulder and along the side of the horse in a continuous straight line to the point level with the top of the tail.

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Horseyscot (16 December 2009)

My 11.1hh take a 4'9"


----------



## Donkeymad (16 December 2009)

Mine both wore 4'6"
best measure yours before buying.


----------



## zeuscleoharmony (16 December 2009)

Thanks Puppy, now I know 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 xx


----------



## Puppy (16 December 2009)

You'll find it much easier to measure the actual horse 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 My horses are only about an inch difference in height, but are 2 rugs sizes apart


----------



## Aoibhin (16 December 2009)

Swa is in 5ft 3"  (he is a fine built section A, 11h2") &amp; Hami is is a 4ft 9" (well built dartmoor, 11h2) same height and yet the chunkier of the 2 is in the smaller rugs due to having a shorter back.

Id always recomend measuring before you buy, oh and trying it on for the first time with a thin summer sheet (or old bed sheet) under it then if its wrong you can normally return it (has no hairs on the then)


----------



## itsme123 (16 December 2009)

one of our ponies is 10hh and is a 4'3 / 4'6 

the other is slightly smaller but is a 3'3. 

Just because someone elses pony the same height measures x foot doesnt mean yours will.


----------



## BackInBlack (17 December 2009)

yes i'd measure, my 11.2 sec a is in a 4'6" but bear in mind rugs tend to differ in size sometimes as well ( eg around the neck) so best to take a tape measure with you to buy. i've found that cuddly ponies and rhino are the only type that fit mine so far.


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (17 December 2009)

5ft?


----------



## measles (17 December 2009)

4'9 or 5'0 if esp stocky or in narrow fitting rugs.   I am an expert having 3 that size!


----------

